# Comment in Guardian Website



## Purple (14 Mar 2019)

I love this;


"Last Friday morning was amazing! I woke up in my Union Jack jim-jams to the sound of a squadron of Spitfires racing overhead and leaving a trail of hot buttered crumpets behind them

I ran to the corner shop past all the british children who were laughing and squealing with excitement as they made a beautiful statue of the queen out of happy wriggling bulldog puppies - with two corgis for her eyebrows!

Bunting fluttered everywhere and the man from the betting shop stepped out into the street - "Guess what! England just won the World Cup & The Ashes & The Grand National and here's the best bit - Boris put a bet on it for everyone! you're all MILLIONAIRES!!!"

The red arrows flew overhead dropping fish and chips as i walked into the corner shop, got my morning paper and went to the counter. "how much please?" I said to the asian lad there. "1 pence, everything in the whole shop now costs just 1p!" he laughed, "Leave it on the counter, i'm off back to pakistan - we all are!"

And he's right! outside in the streets jolly old Nigel Farage was leading a huge crowd of happy foreigners - turks, poles, romanians, syrians - there was even a few English people with heavy suntans mixed up in there! nigel was singing Rule Britannia carrying a pint of ale and a cigarette, which he had lit up INSIDE A PUB!

Just then Boris flew overhead in a concorde made of Bank of England gold - "don't worry!" he laughed "I've cut out all the bits the French made!" and with that he crashed into the ground at 1200 miles an hour, along with the economy, the country and all the dozy nostalgic foreigner-fearing fools who fell for this."


----------



## Shelby219 (16 Mar 2019)

If it wasn't so serious, this is hilarious


----------



## RETIRED2017 (16 Mar 2019)

Shelby219 said:


> If it wasn't so serious, this is hilarious


Purple Reading the Guardian Website,

The Bearded  Brethren are very impressed,


----------



## Purple (18 Mar 2019)

RETIRED2017 said:


> Purple Reading the Guardian Website,
> 
> The Bearded  Brethren are very impressed,


Yep, I told you I was a bit of a socialist. That’s why I don’t like the Bearded Brethren.


----------

